# Goat Running Rich and TC Problem



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

so im still working out all the bugs on my gto since i've fixed it. its got a check engine light. so i got it scanned. codes said running rich bank 1, running rich bank 2. i have no idea why or how to go about fixing it. and also its died on me while driving on the highway a couple times, and has a rough idle when i start it cold. and traction control turns off while im picking up speed, usually when im in 3rd gear switching to 4th. i have no idea how to fix any of these problems so any help will be appreciated.


----------



## kallemero (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi, I wild guess.
Have you checked this?
http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/bcm-wiring-harness-chafing-28977/


----------



## BlackoutV (May 19, 2009)

is it stock, or did you modify it? if its running rich, whens the last time you changed the plugs? bank 1 and bank 2 are referring to the readings off the oxygen sensors, so it could be that the sensors are bad, or my thinking is your plugs could be bad not burning off all of the fuel. your t/c issue sounds like bad wiring somewhere.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I wish people would indicate what year they have. It makes a difference. If it isn't the '04 (it is a LS2 05-06z) double check the pins and connection on the MAF harness. Losing a signal from the MAF can cause fueling issues and it affects the traction control too.


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

my goat is a 05 and is stock other than a spectre intake. under acceleration it feels like it has "laggy" power/not smooth like other gtos ive driven. and TC usually turns off in 3rd or 4th and only when im accelerating. as for the MAF sensor, i bought a new one, because the old one was crushed from the accident. and ive also just noticed rattling noises coming from the shifter area. as for running rich in the banks, i was told its my o2 sensors by the shop..... the plugs have maybe 2000 miles on them, bought new bosch ones.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

what kind of bosch did you use...i had put bosch platinum +4 in mine and it caused a bunch of knock and didn't run right...NGK TR-6 are supposed to be best for our engines


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

I believe I used the same ones you did. And I have noticed that it does have a knock in it. 

Sent from my LG-P509 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

